# Sony TV going kaput



## Homer (20 Jul 2009)

I have a Sony Trinitron TV that I bought about 7 years ago.  Old style TV, but good quality.

It's worked perfectly until yesterday, when it suddenly went kaput - no picture, no sound.  I thought it might be the plug, but the standby light still comes on for a second or so if you press the on/off switch.

Has anyone experienced this type of problm before and is there any kind of test I can carry out to see what's wrong.  If the tube (do TVs have a 'tube' nowadays?) if gone, is there any point in getting it replaced?  Or is it likely that I'd be better off just forgetting about it and buying a new TV?

In Celtic Tiger days, I guess the new TV would be most people's answer, but is there a viable alternative under the "new austerity" regime?

Thanks

Homer


----------



## sustanon (20 Jul 2009)

had a similar problem with a Tube style TV about 5 years ago, required 2 capacitors to fix, didn't cost a lot, any TV repairman worth their salt should be able to tell you what is needed to fix the problem.


----------



## iggy (20 Jul 2009)

http://www.agoraquest.com/
Turn on the tv and you will see that the red standby light flashes a number of times and stops for one cycle and starts again(eg, will blink 5 times then stop and repeats again over and over),count the number of blinks and then get the model number off the back of the tv (starts with KV-xxxxxx) then go into this link and search in the television troubleshooting section and you will get an indication of your problem.
They are not usually worth getting repaired anymore.
The experience of susanton above would be the exception to the rule.


----------



## Homer (22 Jul 2009)

Thanks folks.

Iggy, I'll give your website a try and see what response I get.

Sustanon, are you in the Dublin area?  If so, can you provide contact details for the TV repairman you used? I figured they were pretty much an extinct breed.

Regards
Homer


----------



## sustanon (23 Jul 2009)

sorry, in the US, but I used a guy in clondalkin to chip a DVD player in the past.....


----------



## Homer (8 Aug 2009)

iggy said:


> http://www.agoraquest.com/
> Turn on the tv and you will see that the red standby light flashes a number of times and stops for one cycle and starts again(eg, will blink 5 times then stop and repeats again over and over),count the number of blinks and then get the model number off the back of the tv (starts with KV-xxxxxx) then go into this link and search in the television troubleshooting section and you will get an indication of your problem.
> They are not usually worth getting repaired anymore.
> The experience of susanton above would be the exception to the rule.


 
I finally got around to doing this and found that I was unable to post my query.

I registered on the site, got my confirmation email and then tried twice to submit a query.  Each time I got a message telling me that the forum I was trying to post on does not exist!

Any ideas?

Regards
Homer


----------



## iggy (8 Aug 2009)

ok..what`s the model number and how many times does the standby light blink?


----------



## Homer (9 Aug 2009)

iggy said:


> ok..what`s the model number and how many times does the standby light blink?


 
Hi Iggy

The model number is KV-28FX20B.

The standby light comes on once when I switch on the TV and does not come on again.

Thanks
Homer


----------



## shtanto (5 Mar 2010)

Could be just the switch. Sometimes dust gets between the contacts and shorts it out. A new switch won't cost more than a cup of coffee, and the repair shouldn't cost much more than a builders lunch (rare enough these days, but still)


----------



## PaddyBloggit (5 Mar 2010)

As the thread is 7 months old I reckon OP has either fixed or recycled the problematic tv at this stage.


----------



## vraider (20 Jun 2010)

*SAme problem need help*

My SONY Trinitron KV-XJ29M80 suddenly just stopped and now the stand-by light blinks twice.What has happened? Is it ill? Is it asking my to give it the last rite? Please let me know. 
Vic
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Jun 2010)

Found this:

*Sony Blinking Codes*

Many of the later model Sony TV's have a built in Self- Diagnosis function. If
the timer/standby indicator is blinking, this could be an indication of the
problem with the unit. The diagnostic blinking will occur automatically with no
action required by you to engage it.

The timing of the blinking you see would be as follows: two to eight blinks
(depending on the fault) about a third of a second apart, then pauses for 3
seconds, then the two to eight blinks about a third of a second apart again.

Here is a list of the problems that might have occurred indicated by the
number of blinks. The words in parentheses are those which you will see for
each of these faults on a diagnosis screen described later in this article.

*Unit is dead and there are no blinks*---Problem in the standby power
section. Might check fuse, R607, Q601, IC601, R612 and VDR601 (should
show open)

*Continuous Blink Once A Second, No Pausing As Discussed Above*---
No reply from the jungle IC301 (data bus is busy, shorted to ground or held
high), IK video path is defective.

*ONE Blink*--- not used for the self-diagnosis.

*TWO Blinks*---B+ over current protection (OCP) , unit goes to the standby
mode then displays the 2 blink fault. Could be a short in the power supply of
any of the circuits.

*THREE Blinks*---B+ over voltage protection (OVP), unit goes to the standby
mode then displays the 3 blink fault. This is also a problem in the power
supply circuit, check T603 and R672.

*FOUR Blinks*---No Vert. Deflection (V STOP), Screen goes to a single
horizontal line then the video signal muted. Check IC1509, Q1505.

*FIVE Blinks*---AKB circuit (AKB), the timer/standby indicator blinks for about
30 seconds then goes to the self-diagnosis function. Something is wrong with
the video. Check video out, Q705, 732, 761 and other components on the C
board, also check Q218, 219, 220 on the A board. Also unit be in IK blanking,
try turning up screen slightly.

*SIX Blinks*---No Horizontal (H STOP), no raster, goes to the blinking selfdiagnosis
function immediately. Check C515 & 516 and the jungle IC, IC206.

*SEVEN Blinks*---High voltage shutdown. The high voltage has exceeded 33k
and the unit goes immediately into safety shutdown. Check power supply
regulation and horizontal circuits.

*EIGHT Blinks*---Problem with the audio (AUDIO), unit goes to standby and
blinks the self-diagnosis code. Check IC406 audio amp, PS401 and 402.

*Intermittent problems ?? This is a great feature.* You can also bring up
these fault codes ON-SCREEN to see a list of the problem numbers with the
abbreviation of the problem and the number of times this problem has
occurred. This is slightly different than entering the service mode. To see the
diagnostic screen, Press the following buttons:

*Display, Channel, 5, Vol Minus, ( Not plus ) then Power.* This brings up
a screen with a list of the problems and number of times they have occurred.
Each of the problem names is abbreviated as, "OCP", "OVP", "V STOP", ETC.
We have repeated them in parentheses in the text for the "Blinks" described
above so you can correlate between the diagnostic screen and the blink
codes.

So, now that you know about these self-diagnostics, how do you use them?
Say that you have a set with a black screen. You see that the LED is blinking
4 times....This would tell you that you have no vertical and that is why the
video is muted. If it was blinking 6 times, you would know that you have a
horizontal fault.

It's not a sure cure, but it's a little better than a poke in the eye with a sharp
stick.

*IMPORTANT:* after you repair the unit, *PLEASE clear the values on this
diagnostic screen.* These codes do not reset themselves after the fault is
corrected, so if you don't clear them, you'll be seeing "old" fault codes the
next time you enter this screen.

*Clearing is done by* going into the service mode ( display, channel, 5,
volume plus, then power ) then press 8 and Enter, which of course returns
everything to the factory preset condition.

(As with all instructions .... follow with care/at your own risk!)


----------



## vraider (20 Jun 2010)

Hmm. Thanks Paddybloggit!!
Will give it a try and post the results


----------



## Sandals (4 Jul 2010)

have old style CRT SONY Wega KV-32C570B that went Bump when tv was on and since then only power light comes on green and flashes twice red and then green and so on. Power going into everything, any help appreciated.


----------



## Complainer (6 Jul 2010)

Sandals said:


> have old style CRT SONY Wega KV-32C570B that went Bump when tv was on and since then only power light comes on green and flashes twice red and then green and so on. Power going into everything, any help appreciated.


Where are you based? You'll probably need to get a repair guy to have a look at it, and it will cost a few quid (€30-€50) to work out whether it is worth repairing or not.


----------

